# Rickson fighting for K-1 this year.



## JDenz (Jan 3, 2004)

Rickson Gracie announced at the last K1 event that he will fight for K-1 in 2004.  With them having Tyson as well  look out fo K-1 to rule 2004.


----------



## MJS (Jan 3, 2004)

Sounds pretty cool!!  I don't think that Rickson has fought in a while, but I really dont think that hes lost anything.  That will definately be a fight to look forward to!!


Mike


----------



## ace (Jan 3, 2004)

I think Rickson is Awsome & realy want to see
him fight a big Name.


----------



## MJS (Jan 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ace _
> *I think Rickson is Awsome & realy want to see
> him fight a big Name. *



Yeah I agree!  I'd like to see him fight a well known person, not someone who has little expereince and is just trying to make a name for himself.

Mike


----------



## JDenz (Jan 4, 2004)

Unless he fights in the states look for him to be matched up with a Japenese fighter.  Also I am sure he has lost alot he is old now.  I know you guys say that doesn't mean alot but it does.


----------



## Shiatsu (Jan 5, 2004)

I thought they said that he was going to fight Mike Tyson.


----------



## MJS (Jan 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JDenz _
> *Unless he fights in the states look for him to be matched up with a Japenese fighter.  Also I am sure he has lost alot he is old now.  I know you guys say that doesn't mean alot but it does. *



How old is he exactly?  Don't forget that Randy is in his 40's and he's still fighting and winning!!  He beat Tito, Chuck and Vitor.  All of them are much younger than he is.

Mike


----------



## ace (Jan 10, 2004)

Suzuki, Takahashi, Kondo, Lets Not forget Sakuraba
Rumina Sato & Let's Face it The Japanese Fans Love Bob Sapp

Rickson is geting Older But With age comes Wisdom


----------



## JDenz (Jan 10, 2004)

Randy is a freak of nature.  Rickson is around forty five.  He was born in 1958.


----------



## eric (Jan 10, 2004)

With age does come wisdom and loss of athleticism to some degree. But I think we can all agree that if Rickson does fight he knows what he's doing and will be fully prepared to win!


----------



## JDenz (Jan 10, 2004)

Ya he is old and the game has changed alot.  I think Royce beating on Yoshida is a good sign for him.


----------



## Littledragon (Jun 26, 2004)

JDenz said:
			
		

> Rickson Gracie announced at the last K1 event that he will fight for K-1 in 2004. With them having Tyson as well look out fo K-1 to rule 2004.


It could be. I remember he is very eager to fight Tyson because he knows he can beat him. I am going to train at his school in July and when I called his wife said that he was training for an event in Japan so when I go there I will ask but that could be the fight of his life.


----------



## Littledragon (Jun 26, 2004)

JDenz said:
			
		

> Unless he fights in the states look for him to be matched up with a Japenese fighter. Also I am sure he has lost alot he is old now. I know you guys say that doesn't mean alot but it does.


Trust me he hasn't lost anything. He has just gained more.


----------

